# GH3 ruckelt



## Zahdok (19. Mai 2010)

Guitar Hero 3 ruckelt bei mir und ich hab echt keine ahnung wieso 
ich hab n core2duo 8400 auf 3,6
und ne vapor-x hd 5850
und mit der 5850 müsste das doch eigentlich butterweich laufen


----------



## Brother Kador (20. Mai 2010)

Solange du Gh in den Optionen nur halbwegs aufgedreht hast, wird das kaum "vernünftig" laufen... 
-> enorm schlechte portierung von den konsolen!
ich hab dann immer das Publikum & Ähnliches deaktiviert (3&4 Teil) , 100 %ig lagfrei wirds aber dennoch nicht, gerade bei vielen Noten und Starpower-aktivierung gibts immer wieder ruckler... 

Q9550@2,99Ghz
3 GB Ram 
GF275GTXamp


----------



## feivel (20. Mai 2010)

nach den letzten patches läuft das alles ganz rund eigentlich..und mein rechner ist etwas geringer dimensioniert...


----------



## ATImania (20. Mai 2010)

Jup! Patch drauf und dann läuft es Butter weich  
Dann wird sogar die PS3 Wireless Gitarre aus Guitar Hero 4 World Tour unterstützt


----------



## Zahdok (20. Mai 2010)

ich hab 1.3 drauf und mit dem ruckelt es ja


----------



## ATImania (20. Mai 2010)

Dann stimmt da was nicht! Also bei mir hat nach dem Patch nichts mehr geruckelt. Vielleicht GH3 noch einmal Deinstallieren und nochmal neu Installieren und dann den Patch erneut installieren?? Also sonst wüsste ich auch nicht weiter, denn ich habe auch alles auf Maximum gestellt in 1920x1080! Also sollte schon klappen.


----------



## ck0184 (20. Mai 2010)

erzwinge mal vsync im treiber, das hat bei mir geholfen das ganze etwas "runder" laufen zu lassen!

MfG


----------



## Zahdok (21. Mai 2010)

ich finde da keine option vsync zu erzwingen


----------



## HeNrY (21. Mai 2010)

ck0184 schrieb:


> *erzwinge* mal vsync *im treiber*, das hat bei mir geholfen das ganze etwas "runder" laufen zu lassen!
> 
> MfG



Augen auf


----------



## Zahdok (21. Mai 2010)

mir war schon klar dass ich im CCC suchen muss und nicht in GH ;D


----------



## Zahdok (26. Mai 2010)

hab die funktion gefunden - sie war die ganze zeit schon aktiviert ...


----------

